# beginner tarantula



## mantid (Dec 5, 2004)

What is the best tarantula to start out with? one that is big and nice looking but not extrememly hard to take care of.


----------



## CIRE (Dec 5, 2004)

mantid said:
			
		

> What is the best tarantula to start out with? one that is big and nice looking but not extrememly hard to take care of.


I would really recommend you try the search function for this question, as it has been answered many times before...however, to get you started I'd say look into getting a G. aureostriata or a L. parahybana...


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 5, 2004)

Brazilian white knee - A. geniculata would make an impressive first "T". They have beautiful colouration, grow quickly to a large size, and have a healthy appitite. All the makings of an interesting "T" to observe, and learn from.

My first since returning to the hobby was an A. seemani (pet dirt) lol, it seems to be getting a little more active and visible as it grows larger, but as a sling it was rarley seen.

A B. smithi would be another good choice, but can somewhat difficult to find, and pricey.


----------



## xanadu1015 (Dec 5, 2004)

There are all kinds that can be "beginner T's". What most people usually start with are the Chilean Rose (G. rosea). They only require dry substrate, a hide and a waterdish. Their set-ups are very easy to start. Another good tarantula for beginners is a Mexican Red Knee (B. smithi). They basically the same requirements as the rosies. There are many more species that can be great beginner T's. Just make sure you research them before you buy.




Laura


----------



## becca81 (Dec 5, 2004)

Many people say not to get a _G. rosea_ as a beginner T because they are very unpredictable, but I saw one at my local PetCo yesterday that was HUGE!  I wanted to buy it just to take a picture!  

_G. rosea_ was my first and although they don't do much, they are still very interesting to watch.  I've heard they are also great to handle.


----------



## xanadu1015 (Dec 5, 2004)

Any tarantula can be unpredictable



Laura


----------



## becca81 (Dec 5, 2004)

xanadu1015 said:
			
		

> Any tarantula can be unpredictable
> 
> 
> 
> Laura



You're right.  I guess I'm thinking about how _G. rosea_ are notorious for going on long fasts, etc.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 5, 2004)

I have got a grammastola aureostriatum for our first T in Oct. So far, it's been really easy to take care of, and pretty mellow in personality.


----------



## Cory Loomis (Dec 5, 2004)

*Grammostola aureostriata*

The G. aureostriata is what I recommend in terms of cost, avialability, care and disposition.


----------



## mantid (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Buspirone (Dec 5, 2004)

G. aureostriata isn't very available through pet shops IME. The two species that I would recommend that are almost always readily available and are cheap would be Avicularia avicularia(Pink Toe) and Brachypelma albopilosum(Curly Hair). Grammostola rosea(Chilean Rose hair) are "bullet proof" but their dispositions are inconsistent even for tarantulas as are their appetites and lets face it, feeding time is the funnest part of keeping tarantulas once the newness of having a large "hairy" spider in your possession wears off and keeping a large spider for the first time that may not eat for months to over a year at a time isn't much fun.


----------



## CIRE (Dec 5, 2004)

Buspirone said:
			
		

> G. aureostriata isn't very available through pet shops IME. The two species that I would recommend that are almost always readily available and are cheap would be Avicularia avicularia(Pink Toe) and Brachypelma albopilosum(Curly Hair). Grammostola rosea(Chilean Rose hair) are "bullet proof" but their dispositions are inconsistent even for tarantulas as are their appetites and lets face it, feeding time is the funnest part of keeping tarantulas once the newness of having a large "hairy" spider in your possession wears off and keeping a large spider for the first time that may not eat for months to over a year at a time isn't much fun.


I don't agree with your suggestions Buspirone...for one, you just recommended that this person go to a pet store to purchase their first T...which will most likely be wild caught (and all the problems that can come along with such an animal - parasites, laying an eggsack etc...not to mention perpetuating the maltreatment of many a T)...so that's not the type of mentality that I would want purveying and maintaining the hobby...if a T isn't readily available at pet stores, that doesn't mean it isn't worth it for them to do a little legwork and maybe wait until the weather gets warmer so they can order some spiders from an experienced dealer/breeder that can actually give them some input and suggestions...

My first Ts were a B. auratum, L. parahybana, and a G. aureostriata...and they didn't come too cheap. I bought them from a reputable dealer and all three of them were tiny slings. While I can see why someone new to the hobby might want a large T to start off with, but I think that if they want to actually make it a long term commitment, they should look at it as more of an "investment" rather than just a "trial period" for something that if they don't like it, or don't feel like caring for it anymore, they're only down 10-15 bucks.

I will get off my _soapbox _ now... ;P


----------



## Sheri (Dec 5, 2004)

Ottawaherp said:
			
		

> Brazilian white knee - A. geniculata would make an impressive first "T". They have beautiful colouration, grow quickly to a large size, and have a healthy appitite. All the makings of an interesting "T" to observe, and learn from.


The common name for Acanthoscurria geniculata is Giant White Knee... otherwise it quickly becomes confused with Nhandu coloratovillosus Brazilian Black and White, Brazilian White Knee...

But yes, my reccomendation is the A. genic, or a G. pulchra.


----------



## Sheri (Dec 5, 2004)

Starter T’s

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=36623
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=36627
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35516&highlight=starter
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30626&highlight=starter
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29138&highlight=starter
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28505&highlight=starter
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=24011&highlight=starter


----------



## jdcarrel (Dec 5, 2004)

I would go with a B. Smithi.  They are very docile, and grow pretty slow.


----------



## Buspirone (Dec 5, 2004)

CIRE said:
			
		

> I don't agree with your suggestions Buspirone...for one, you just recommended that this person go to a pet store to purchase their first T...which will most likely be wild caught (and all the problems that can come along with such an animal - parasites, laying an eggsack etc...not to mention perpetuating the maltreatment of many a T)...so that's not the type of mentality that I would want purveying and maintaining the hobby...if a T isn't readily available at pet stores, that doesn't mean it isn't worth it for them to do a little legwork and maybe wait until the weather gets warmer so they can order some spiders from an experienced dealer/breeder that can actually give them some input and suggestions...
> 
> My first Ts were a B. auratum, L. parahybana, and a G. aureostriata...and they didn't come too cheap. I bought them from a reputable dealer and all three of them were tiny slings. While I can see why someone new to the hobby might want a large T to start off with, but I think that if they want to actually make it a long term commitment, they should look at it as more of an "investment" rather than just a "trial period" for something that if they don't like it, or don't feel like caring for it anymore, they're only down 10-15 bucks.
> 
> I will get off my _soapbox _ now... ;P



I did not recommend getting a tarantula from a petshop so don't put words into my mouth that aren't there. I DO automatically assume that a newbie will purchase from a petstore and replied to the topic at hand with that expectation in my mind. The truth is that the majority of people who start in this hobby will purchase their first tarantula from a petstore. Most people don't want to spend an additional $25-$35 for shipping over the cost of a tarantula to get started and see if they will enjoy keeping the spider as a pet. Most newbies also aren't going to be interested in buying a 1/4" sling of any species due to the perception that slings are more difficult to care for than mature specimens or want to wait for it to grow into an impressive adult that they can display.  The cost of a CB adult specimen is going to be quite large compared to buying a WC counterpart even if you go to a reputable dealer and ,like it or not, the majority of newbies will go for the cheaper price. The prospective new tarantula keeper doesn't usually have a clue when it comes to the care and maintainence of these creatures before they actually own one. Personally, I don't recommend anyone getting any tarantula until they have read either or both of the top books on keeping Ts but realistically the prospective owner is going to go out and buy one anyway and then clog up this board with a myriad of basic questions so someone will spoon feed them everything they need to know and then whine when someone makes the suggestion that perhaps they should do some reading and research on their own. I prefer to deal with the reality of the issue and respond appropriately within that context. If you don't like that then too bad. 

Now you said you took issue with my "suggestions" but I see you only took the time to climb up on your soapbox to address one issue that I never actually recommended except in your extremely loose interpretation of my post and you never continued to state which of my other real recommendations were ,in your opinion, wrong. So please continue by explaining which of my actual recommendations you disagree with and state why.


----------



## CIRE (Dec 5, 2004)

First off, if you can suggest another way of viewing your first message I'd like to hear it...you offered no means of getting a tarantula other than from a pet store...my only beef with your first post was with that aspect alone...so I should have said "suggestion"...even if it was implied, I didn't put any words in your mouth, since you hardly said anything of importance in your first post anyways (how would you know what kind of Ts are readily available in the typical petstore in British Columbia?...I for one, have NEVER seen a curlyhair in a petstore where I live...but I have seen B. vagans, A. geniculata, and the like...so whatever Ts are common where you are from does not mean that they are common elsewhere)

I don't want this to go on for longer than it should, but I would just like to state my initial message directed less towards you, and more towards the hobby in general. 

While I agree that most prospective tarantula owners might know nothing going into the hobby, when I said they should look into paying more for better quality specimens, I was suggesting that if they were to do that, maybe they would invest more time and money into their "pets" and make a greater effort to know more in advance.

I guess I am inferring from my own experiences, the only thing we, more "experienced" T keepers can do is SUGGEST to new hobbyists that there are OTHER alternatives than supporting your local, run-of-the-KILL petstore...so if you don't agree with me Buspirone, as in your words, "then TOO BAD"....


----------



## Sheri (Dec 5, 2004)

Buspirone said:
			
		

> I prefer to deal with the reality of the issue and respond appropriately within that context. If you don't like that then too bad.


Excellent, this is indeed the reality of the situation. Most rely on pet stores as an introduction to the hobby, IF they get into it as heavy as us they'll start to use dealers.
BTW Buspirone, I just clicked on your link!!! I didn't know you were a fan as well!
Very cool indeed!


----------



## Sheri (Dec 5, 2004)

CIRE said:
			
		

> First off, if you can suggest another way of viewing your first message I'd like to hear it...you offered no means of getting a tarantula other than from a pet store...my only beef with your first post was with that aspect alone...so I should have said "suggestion"...even if it was implied, I didn't put any words in your mouth, since you hardly said anything of importance in your first post anyways (how would you know what kind of Ts are readily available in the typical petstore in British Columbia?...I for one, have NEVER seen a curlyhair in a petstore where I live...but I have seen B. vagans, A. geniculata, and the like...so whatever Ts are common where you are from does not mean that they are common elsewhere)
> 
> While I agree that most prospective tarantula owners might know nothing going into the hobby, when I said they should look into paying more for better quality specimens, I was suggesting that if they were to do that, maybe they would invest more time and money into their "pets" and make a greater effort to know more in advance.


I'm going to de-escalate this right now... like the Cuban Missile Crisis but with no stealthy manipulation of the public, ok?
First, that would be nice, but very few would get into the hobby and invest a lot of time and money into something that they have no idea they will like long-term... It wouldn't be practical - even to wish for.
WC/CB is an issue that all of us still encounter, still deal with the ethics of it on a regular basis.
But ethics aside, really, one G. rosea in light of all the other catastrophic happenings is pretty meaningless. Again, if they embrace the hobby they will soon not be buying from the pet stores.

Keep this debate going, but keep it civil. No verbal nukes - none - Russian, Cuban, OR American. I'm going to keep an eye on this one, I want to enjoy the debate, not have to end it.


----------



## mantid (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks again.


----------



## Vys (Dec 5, 2004)

Poor PZBs, for ever more in the shadows; never shall they be mentioned by name again..ever..echo..echo.

Speaking from an inkling of own experience, I'd say 'cobalt redrumps' would make very good first pets. Mine was beautiful, beautiful, and as sweet as can be. Not as rocky as a rosie, not as fasting as my aphonopelma.


----------



## CIRE (Dec 5, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Poor PZBs, for ever more in the shadows; never shall they be mentioned by name again..ever..echo..echo.
> 
> Speaking from an inkling of own experience, I'd say 'cobalt redrumps' would make very good first pets. Mine was beautiful, beautiful, and as sweet as can be. Not as rocky as a rosie, not as fasting as my aphonopelma.


Cobalt redrumps? I don't think I've seen many of those....are they Cyclosternum sp.?


----------



## Buspirone (Dec 5, 2004)

CIRE said:
			
		

> First off, if you can suggest another way of viewing your first message I'd like to hear it...you offered no means of getting a tarantula other than from a pet store...my only beef with your first post was with that aspect alone...so I should have said "suggestion"...even if it was implied, I didn't put any words in your mouth, since you hardly said anything of importance in your first post anyways


The original question was not asking where to get a tarantula but which would be a good beginner species.  That was the only question I was answering with the obvious expectation that a newbie would be looking at pet stores.



			
				CIRE said:
			
		

> (how would you know what kind of Ts are readily available in the typical petstore in British Columbia?...I for one, have NEVER seen a curlyhair in a petstore where I live...but I have seen B. vagans, A. geniculata, and the like...so whatever Ts are common where you are from does not mean that they are common elsewhere)


I clearly stated in my original response "IME" which means "In MY Experience". 



			
				CIRE said:
			
		

> I don't want this to go on for longer than it should, but I would just like to state my initial message directed less towards you, and more towards the hobby in general.


If it was directed towards the hobby in general then why did you find it necessary to name me and chastise me directly and openly? IMO, you wanted to try to solidify your point of view on an issue that wasn't even on topic in the thread by trying to make an example out of someone. I don't find that acceptable and I responded as I saw fit in my own defense.  



			
				CIRE said:
			
		

> While I agree that most prospective tarantula owners might know nothing going into the hobby, when I said they should look into paying more for better quality specimens, I was suggesting that if they were to do that, maybe they would invest more time and money into their "pets" and make a greater effort to know more in advance.
> 
> I guess I am inferring from my own experiences, the only thing we, more "experienced" T keepers can do is SUGGEST to new hobbyists that there are OTHER alternatives than supporting your local, run-of-the-KILL petstore...so if you don't agree with me Buspirone, as in your words, "then TOO BAD"....


I agree with you on the topic of dealing with reputable dealers over petstores but that wasn't the topic at hand in this thread until you decided to make it an issue here and attempted to do so openly at my expense. You were stating that I was encouraging someone to do something irresponsible which I wasn't doing. Please feel free to openly state facts, your opinions and advice on the topics at hand . That is what this board is about but in the future I suggest and recommend you do so in a more diplomatic way and don't name specific people directly or connect them directly with a negative view point unless they have specifically taken an opposing stance on that subject.


----------



## Vys (Dec 5, 2004)

'Homoeomma sp. Peru', 'Chromatopelma sp.', 'Cyclosternum sp.'  they've been called alot. Look mostly like Paraphysas to me 

http://www.redwineexotics.com/moretarantulas9.html


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 5, 2004)

*I stand corrected*

Ah yes, (Sheri's expertise shines again) from now on I will only use the scientific name with reference to any species as there is so much confusion using common names.

For the person who started this thread I would familiarize myself with the scientific names of species you are most interested in, as there may be several common names for one species. Not to mention the interesting names pet stores come up with. 

eg.  A. seemani - Costa Rican Zebra, seen at local pet store labeled as "Giant Himalayian something something". 

If you found your way here on this "arachnoboard" site  you should have no trouble finding whichever species you are looking for, without ever having to deal with a pet store.

Highly recomended, as you will get a healthier "T", and the peace of mind that you are getting the "T" you wanted.


----------



## CIRE (Dec 5, 2004)

Buspirone said:
			
		

> If it was directed towards the hobby in general then why did you find it necessary to name me and chastise me directly and openly? IMO, you wanted to try to solidify your point of view on an issue that wasn't even on topic in the thread by trying to make an example out of someone. I don't find that acceptable and I responded as I saw fit in my own defense.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the topic of dealing with reputable dealers over petstores but that wasn't the topic at hand in this thread until you decided to make it an issue here and attempted to do so openly at my expense. You were stating that I was encouraging someone to do something irresponsible which I wasn't doing. Please feel free to openly state facts, your opinions and advice on the topics at hand . That is what this board is about but in the future I suggest and recommend you do so in a more diplomatic way and don't name specific people directly or connect them directly with a negative view point unless they have specifically taken an opposing stance on that subject.


If this message board is all about stating facts and opinions, that's just what I did...if someone was asking what tarantula to get, they would undoubtedly have to GET it SOMEWHERE...and all I was responding to was to your post, which gave me the impression that you were encouraging that they get the most COMMON, most INEXPENSIVE species that are available at PET STORES... 

I would like to end this now before it gets out of hand...and quite frankly, I think you took my comments way too seriously...after all, I was on my _soapbox_ and for you to take offence to something that was referring to your post, but also dealt with broader issues is somewhat of an overreaction IMO...


----------



## Buspirone (Dec 5, 2004)

CIRE said:
			
		

> If this message board is all about stating facts and opinions, that's just what I did...if someone was asking what tarantula to get, they would undoubtedly have to GET it SOMEWHERE...and all I was responding to was to your post, which gave me the impression that you were encouraging that they get the most COMMON, most INEXPENSIVE species that are available at PET STORES...
> 
> I would like to end this now before it gets out of hand...and quite frankly, I think you took my comments way too seriously...after all, I was on my _soapbox_ and for you to take offence to something that was referring to your post, but also dealt with broader issues is somewhat of an overreaction IMO...


Apology accepted! ;P


----------



## KJE (Dec 5, 2004)

This is my first post, so I hope I do it correctly.

I would just like to say that I, too, am in the process of trying to figure out which T I would like to start with.  I have read two posts by people on this thread that have assumed that people do not educate themselves on T's and their requirements before they buy one.  On the contrary, I have been a member here since Oct. 21, 2004 and am still reading so I, hopefully, will make the correct choice.  I have read most of this board, "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide" and "Tarantulas and Other Arachnids".  I have also been reading up on different T's and their individual requirements.  I know you both said most and not all first time T owners, but give some of us a little credit, please.

Anyway, I was leaning toward an Avic, but am concerned about the humidity and temp. they require.  During the winter months my home drops to about 65 at night and is about 72 during the day.  I am fearful to use a heating element because it will dry out the cage.  I would love to start with a young T so I can watch it grow up, but I would also like to have a female since they live longer.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?  Sorry about hijacking this thread, but I didn't want to start a new one.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 5, 2004)

:?  Hmmm, I must not be a majority beginner...I most definitely wanted to investigate breeders/dealers over pet store choices, I was tickled at the idea of a sling, and didn't mind the idea of coughing up a few bucks for shipping.  And, I suspect that if Mantid came in here to research ahead of time, chances are he(?) is probably less likely to impulsively run to a petshop to buy whatever's the cheapest deal. 

Anyway, Mantid, there are some good reputable dealers out there.  On the main Arachnoboards page there are links to the online dealer and breeder reviews.  If you can get your name added to access the Canadian folder there is further info. in there specific to Canada. 
I went with "Tarantula Canada," and had a very good first experience with ordering, receiving, and loads of helpful info.  It's located in Montreal though, so shipping won't be available til warmer temps return.  However, if you don't want to wait that long, there might be a dealer within driving distance to your area. Do some research, and good luck! Let us know what you get!


----------



## Sandra (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi KJE, good on you for all the research you're doing too. I can't help you much with your questions/concerns, but I did learn when getting my baby, that when you get a sling it just cannot be sexed at that age.  Many enjoy buying adult Ts for a number of good reasons, but I can say I am really loving raising the little fellow we have. It's fun watching him(?) grow, and we plan to get an even littler T in the near future. A little more work overall I understand, but if you like that kind of thing, go for it. Only you'll need to take the gamble of what sex you end up with.


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 5, 2004)

Another way you might be able to provide some sort of backup heat is an under the tank heater, flexwatt, or heat tape.  I have no experience with the latter two, and I don't know how an an under the tank heater would work for T's.

But those are some heating ideas that don't dry out the air as much.  I would not recommend using any of without some research.  Also, you might want to be sure that if you're going to use any of that on plastic, be sure you're not going to create a fire hazard, or melt the plastic.

I'm sure other people with more experience can give you more advice, but those are three things I know of.


----------



## mantid (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## KJE (Dec 6, 2004)

Ditto what mantid said..."Thanks for the help."

mantid - sorry for hijacking your thread.  Believe me, I know how important it is to me to get the T that would work best for a beginner, so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## Salmissra (Dec 6, 2004)

T-Rex makes a small UTH especially for critter keepers that won't melt the plastic. It's part of their "Crab Island" series of hermit crab accessories. I'm pretty sure the UTH won't mind if you use it on a spider instead of a crab!  
They are very small (about 4 x 4 1/2 inches) so they should fit on just about any size container. 

As with any heat source you may want to rig the UTH up to a thermostatic control so as to regulate the temps and not have cooked spider.

I am using one with my B. smithi and she seems to be a happy camper.


----------



## MountinGal (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree that newbies should be given some credit. I am doing research about purchasing my first T. and that has included reading several books, checking out multiple online dealers and their reputations, and reading this message board.

I think my research has narrowed my choices to a b. smithi or a Chaco Golden Knee, whose scientific name has momentarily escaped me.
   
Good luck to all the other newbies out there!


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Dec 14, 2004)

If you want a boring, ugly tarantula, get a rose hair.  Otherwise, try B. vagans, B. albilosum, A. avicularia, C. cyaneopubescens, B. emilia, B. smithi, or C. fasciatum.


----------



## DanD5303 (Dec 14, 2004)

MountinGal,  

I'm still pretty new, but started with the Chaco Golden Knee.  She's been a great spider, so far.  Eats well, looks good, and is easy to work with.  Dan


----------



## Buspirone (Dec 14, 2004)

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> If you want a boring, ugly tarantula, get a rose hair.  Otherwise, try B. vagans, B. albilosum, A. avicularia, C. cyaneopubescens, B. emilia, B. smithi, or C. fasciatum.



I can agree with boring but since I own a red phase rosie I can't agree with ugly.  ;P


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 14, 2004)

Buspirone said:
			
		

> I can agree with boring but since I own a red phase rosie I can't agree with ugly.  ;P


I'll 2nd that. Never seen an ugly rosie. A handsome species.


----------



## Washout (Dec 14, 2004)

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> If you want a boring, ugly tarantula, get a rose hair.  Otherwise, try B. vagans, B. albilosum, A. avicularia, C. cyaneopubescens, B. emilia, B. smithi, or C. fasciatum.


Guh? You think a rose hair dosen't look as good as a vagans or albopilosum? The metallic pink carapace is really cool looking imho. And they are pretty active in terms of moving stuff in the tank around. I like my rosies.


----------



## BugToxin (Dec 14, 2004)

KJE said:
			
		

> Anyway, I was leaning toward an Avic, but am concerned about the humidity and temp. they require.  During the winter months my home drops to about 65 at night and is about 72 during the day.  I am fearful to use a heating element because it will dry out the cage.  I would love to start with a young T so I can watch it grow up, but I would also like to have a female since they live longer.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?  Sorry about hijacking this thread, but I didn't want to start a new one.


I used to be worried about these two things as well (heat and humidity), but have learned that they are not nearly as much of an issue as I thought they were.  Those temps should be ok.  65 if probably borderline, but as long as it isn't much lower won't be a problem.  I asked a similar question not too long ago about humidity as well, and the experts seemed to agree that occasional misting would be all that an Avic would need.  I say if you want an Avic, get one!!!  Personally, I like the terrestrials because they get a little bigger and fatter.  The jet black G. pulchra is my personal favorite and is an excellent T that can be handled (as much as any T can be handled that is).  My next T will probably be an A. versicolor.


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 15, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Speaking from an inkling of own experience, I'd say 'cobalt redrumps' would make very good first pets. Mine was beautiful, beautiful, and as sweet as can be. Not as rocky as a rosie, not as fasting as my aphonopelma.


Yes, the Cyclosternum sp? (Cobalt Redrump) is a great T. That was my first tarantula. Unfortunately, he is no longer with us. When he matured, I sent him out for breeding but unfortunately, his mate made a dinner date out of the affair. Worse yet, the mating was unsuccessful. But, he was a great tarantula.


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 15, 2004)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> Another way you might be able to provide some sort of backup heat is an under the tank heater, flexwatt, or heat tape.  I have no experience with the latter two, and I don't know how an an under the tank heater would work for T's.
> 
> But those are some heating ideas that don't dry out the air as much.  I would not recommend using any of without some research.  Also, you might want to be sure that if you're going to use any of that on plastic, be sure you're not going to create a fire hazard, or melt the plastic.
> 
> I'm sure other people with more experience can give you more advice, but those are three things I know of.


Actually, from most of what I have read, tank heaters are not really recommended for tarantulas. First, they tend to dry the tank out too quickly. Secondly, they can cause an overheating situation. Tarantulas are actually pretty hearty critters and do quite well at room temperature. As long as the room is in the 70's, you should not need any type of extra heat for the tarantulas. In the event that the room is cooler, you are safer bringing the temperature of the whole room up by using a space heater or something similar, rather than heating the individual tank.


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 15, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> 'Homoeomma sp. Peru', 'Chromatopelma sp.', 'Cyclosternum sp.'  they've been called alot. Look mostly like Paraphysas to me
> 
> http://www.redwineexotics.com/moretarantulas9.html


Hey, that was my male in that tank! I sent my mature male to Phil several years ago. Unfortunately, he didn't survive the mating. It was nice to see a picture of him after all these years.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Dec 15, 2004)

Buspirone said:
			
		

> I can agree with boring but since I own a red phase rosie I can't agree with ugly.  ;P


red-phase rosie is of course, the exception to the rule.  They are very pretty.


----------



## Vys (Dec 15, 2004)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Hey, that was my male in that tank! I sent my mature male to Phil several years ago. Unfortunately, he didn't survive the mating. It was nice to see a picture of him after all these years.


Haha  
Shall I take this as another sign that they're rather rare? :/ Have you ever seen any spiderlings of this species?


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 15, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Haha
> Shall I take this as another sign that they're rather rare? :/ Have you ever seen any spiderlings of this species?


No, I haven't. The last I heard from Phil back then was that nothing, other than my poor male sacrifising himself for the cause, came of the mating attempt.


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 15, 2004)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Actually, from most of what I have read, tank heaters are not really recommended for tarantulas. First, they tend to dry the tank out too quickly. Secondly, they can cause an overheating situation. Tarantulas are actually pretty hearty critters and do quite well at room temperature. As long as the room is in the 70's, you should not need any type of extra heat for the tarantulas. In the event that the room is cooler, you are safer bringing the temperature of the whole room up by using a space heater or something similar, rather than heating the individual tank.



I was just throwing out some other options that I knew of.  My house temperature dips into 67-69 if it's really cold outside, but my t's have a red heat lamp aimed at them for supplemental heat.  (I check the temps frequently, and the heat is diffused enough so they're not getting too hot.  I mist if they need it, and i run a room humidifier.  The T's live in the same room as the majority of my herps who need a 50 to 60% (or higher) humidity requirement.).


----------

